# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Profilnachrichten deaktiviert

## noox

Seit dem Update des Forums mit der aktuellen Version (ist schon länger her) ist eine neuen Funktion hinzugekommen: Profilnachrichten.

Diese haben aber die User ziemlich verwirrt. Dazu hat einerseits mal der Name beigetragen: Profilnachrichten. Im Original war es "Visitor Messages", also "Besucher-Nachrichten". Tatsächlich sind sie eher eine Art Gästebuch für jeden User. Mehr so was wie die Wall in Facebook.

Viele haben das aber mit Private Messages verwechselt.

Außerdem war beim User-Profil im Drop-Down-Menü "Nachrichten versenden" die Profilnachricht an erster Stelle, weshalb diese oft statt den PMs verwendet wurden. 

Insgesammt wurden die Profilnachrichten so gut wie gar nicht bestimmungsgemäß verwendet, sondern wie gesagt meistens irrtümlich statt den PMs.

Ich habe die Profilnachrichten daher komplett deaktiviert.

----------


## pAz

gut so

----------

